# The Witcher Remake



## Hellscream (26 Ottobre 2022)

*CD Project Red* ha appena annunciato il remake del primo capitolo della saga di *The Witcher, *che verrà realizzato in Unreal Engine 5. CDPR ha inoltre chiesto di avere pazienza perché si è ancora molto lontani dalla data di uscita di questo remake, e passerà un po' di tempo prima che verranno rilasciati ulteriori dettagli.


----------



## Maravich49 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Sono entusiasta, perché è l'unico che non ho giocato (ma ho visto il game movie su YouTube).
The Witcher 3 più le espansioni è ancora ad oggi uno dei miei giochi preferiti di sempre.


----------



## sion (26 Ottobre 2022)

si gode a manetta


----------



## DMC (26 Ottobre 2022)

Il the witcher con la storia e atmosfera migliori. Incredibile notizia.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Ottobre 2022)

comprai il gioco appena uscii, passavo per caso non so dove, l'ho visto e l'ho preso a scatola chiusa.
sto parlando di 20 anni fa circa...
l'avrò giocato e finito 3 o 4 volte. stupendo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *CD Project Red* ha appena annunciato il remake del primo capitolo della saga di *The Witcher, *che verrà realizzato in Unreal Engine 5. CDPR ha inoltre chiesto di avere pazienza perché si è ancora molto lontani dalla data di uscita di questo remake, e passerà un po' di tempo prima che verranno rilasciati ulteriori dettagli.


uscirà nel 3000. io sti annunci cosi anticipati li detesto. ma che senso ha annunciare progetti del genere con anni e anni di anticipo?? poi va a finire come Cyberpunk 2077 che ha creato talmente tanto hype che hanno dovuto rilasciarlo incompleto e rotto per colpa dei millemila rinvii che hanno fatto. è uscito talmente pieno di bug che hanno dovuto rimborsare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2022)

Sarà realizzato da uno studio polacco secondario, comunque con la supervisione dei CD project RED.
Diciamo che è l'unico dettaglio che impedisce l'orgasmo completo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Spero presto, i libri mi son piaciuti un sacco, il terzo capitolo manco a dirlo, un capolavoro, lo prenderei molto volentieri


----------



## vota DC (27 Ottobre 2022)

Normalmente queste operazioni sono demenziali (nel caso di Age of Empires con le definitive edition rompono giochi che erano bilanciati nel corso dei decenni). Nel caso specifico però un remake ha senso perché il primo witcher ha come sistema qualcosa simile a neverwinter nights, solo dal 2 viene introdotto un sistema più basato all'azione e meno punta e clicca strategico.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Ottobre 2022)

avevo letto the watcher, la bella mini serie appena vista  di giochi non sono portato.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *CD Project Red* ha appena annunciato il remake del primo capitolo della saga di *The Witcher, *che verrà realizzato in Unreal Engine 5. CDPR ha inoltre chiesto di avere pazienza perché si è ancora molto lontani dalla data di uscita di questo remake, e passerà un po' di tempo prima che verranno rilasciati ulteriori dettagli.


Ho comprato il terzo capitolo pochi giorni fa, in offerta su playstation store. Si aggiunge alla coda dei giochi che sto recuperando. Farò in tempo a terminarlo


----------

